# Dimmer for Philips office light fixture?



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

I was a client's business recently, and one of their requests was to have dimmer switches put in some of their offices. I have tried researching what type of dimmer switch would work for their fixtures (Philips 2FGG42B840-4-D-UNV-DIM), but am having no luck. Still waiting for Philips to get back to me with more info. It is 0 - 10 volt dimming, according to the label on the light fixture. 

I called a local electrical supplier, who said they had one switch that would work, but that it would cost over $150. Seems a bit steep to me.

Anyone shine some light on this dilemma?

Light fixture web page:

http://www.lightingproducts.philips.com/Documents/webdb2/DayBrite/pdf/FluxGrid_LED_2x4.pdf

Photos for more clarification.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

~$70.00 to ~$80.00 is what the Cooper 0-10V dimmers go for, it seems. Maybe they gave you the price for a Lutron?

Anyways:

https://www.gescan.com/products/plugs-switches/cooper-wiring-sf10p-w-42680

https://www.guillevin.com/eediv_ele...0w-120-277-white-wbsd010sldw-96032139997.html


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I go shopping, it's to put money in my pocket, not to save the customer money. I would quote the $150 plus mark up and be done with it. If you find it cheaper later then it's steak night for you  .


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Are the additional control wires there to make the dimmer work when its installed?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> Are the additional control wires there to make the dimmer work when its installed?


I think that the DIM at the end of the part number indicates the driver is ready for 0-10V dimming, but I am not clear if there's a power pack or the control voltage for the 0-10V comes from the driver, or do you need a separate power pack, and how to wire multiple troffers to one dimmer - I couldn't find any kind of wiring diagram on the web site. 

BTW after looking for a document with a wiring diagram - I'd be hesitant to buy Philips products. The web site had TONS of info for architects / engineers to spec and sell these lights, all kinds of line graphs and charts of lumens per square foot and etc. But the installation instruction was a one page bilingual pictograhpic of how to assemble, with NO MENTION OF WIRING. 

When a company has great sales info but lacks technical info, it's fine for the guy that sells it but not good for the one that has to make it work, that's not the one for me. Lutron has pretty good tech references and installer guides.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The last time I did 0-10v with new fixtures, I was using Lutron vive and wireless pico to a module on each light fixture. The module was the actual dimmer so to speak and you had two control wires that went between the module and the driver. Line voltage went to the module as well. The last actual 0-10v dimmer I replaced in a wall was similar. Two control wires and had I believe, constant line voltage to it as well.

Good question on multiple fixtures. This last wall dimmer did multiple fluorescent fixtures in a conference rm and can only assume that the control wire pair went from fixture to fixture.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

splatz said:


> I think that the DIM at the end of the part number indicates the driver is ready for 0-10V dimming, but I am not clear if there's a power pack or the control voltage for the 0-10V comes from the driver, or do you need a separate power pack, and how to wire multiple troffers to one dimmer - I couldn't find any kind of wiring diagram on the web site.
> 
> BTW after looking for a document with a wiring diagram - I'd be hesitant to buy Philips products. The web site had TONS of info for architects / engineers to spec and sell these lights, all kinds of line graphs and charts of lumens per square foot and etc. But the installation instruction was a one page bilingual pictograhpic of how to assemble, with NO MENTION OF WIRING.
> 
> When a company has great sales info but lacks technical info, it's fine for the guy that sells it but not good for the one that has to make it work, that's not the one for me. Lutron has pretty good tech references and installer guides.


0-10V dimming means the power supply for the light fixture takes 0-10V signal. It can be supplied from a dimmer, analog output card on a PLC or whatever. In most basic setup with the dimmer you have power and neutral coming to the dimmer (2 wires) and power, neutral, + and - coming out to each and every light. Purple and gray are usually used for + and -. 
If the fixtures are wired with pipe, you can just pull in 2 more conductors. If its BX you can run thermostat or fire alarm or other low voltage cable for dimming signal.


----------

